# Firefox Advantage & Extension



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am a Internet Explorer browser user.
I am changing my browser from Internet Explorer to Firefox. 
*
Can anyone just provide me the advantage of Firefox over Internet Explorer ?

Plz also list me some good extensions that will let me use Firefox in a better way ?

*Thanks in Advance


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

*15 Views but No Replies*

Come on Guys...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 28, 2008)

Following threads will help you:

Best Browser - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38653&highlight=
Favorite Extensions - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4754&highlight=


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Vishal Gupta for replying me.

Any more suggestion are welcomed.


----------



## JGuru (Apr 28, 2008)

FireFox is definitely better than IE. 

*Most recommended Extensions for Firefox*:

   *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/recommended

   Still not happy!!! You can browse through the "Categories" like 'Language Support',
 'Search Tools', 'Privacy & Security', 'Tabs', 'Themes & Appearance' etc., 

   *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox

   NOTE: After installing your favorite Firefox extension, you need to restart Firefox.
 Also don't install too many extensions!!! That will slow down the browser.
  You keep your extensions less than 10. Also if you find you don't need an extension,
 you can disable it or uninstall it. ( For eg., from the menu "Tools"-> "Add-ons"
   You can disable or uninstall it.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks.
Any more suggestion


----------



## abhinandh (Apr 28, 2008)

use it and see for yourself.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

Do get that *Adblock Plus* extension for Firefox for blocking advertisements.....

*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am a Internet Explorer browser user.
> I am changing my browser from Internet Explorer to Firefox.
> ...



Congrats,You have grown up.With its so many useful extensions Firefox is far better than IE or any other browsers.I am using these adds-on(extensions).

adblockplus:a very good adblocker
downthemall:add-on download accelerator
foxmarks:you'll never lost your bookmarks with this add-on
imagebot:very useful and easy for photo/graphics uploading to sites  :  imageshack and photobucket
flashgot:associated with download accelerators like FlashGet,IDM etc
NoScript:you enable this whenever you surf a website you are not sure of and see whats running behind while opening the website.
McAfee site advisor: from siteadvisor site not from firefox

other scripts i used are megaupload sx,User Agent Switchers,LeechBlock,BlockSite,Grease monkey etc

See for yourself.You'll love FIREFOX


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> *Congrats,You have grown up.*


----------



## Log_net2 (Apr 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


>



...too.

IE is not bad but why using it when there is better browser.With its adds-on FIREFOX ROCKS.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Do get that *Adblock Plus* extension for Firefox for blocking advertisements.....
> 
> *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1865



can it block the google ads that are shown in each page of this forum.
if yes plz provide  me with the steps needed to do the same.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

Log_net2 said:


> *Congrats,You have grown up.*





gagandeep said:


>





Log_net2 said:


> ...too.


Do you actually know why I laughed??........

You're a new member here, so probably you don't know why I laughed. 

Anyways, I don't want to get this thread offtopic......

-----------


KoolKid said:


> can it block the google ads that are shown in each page of this forum.
> if yes plz provide  me with the steps needed to do the same.


Yeah, it can block.

Moreover, you can also create your custom Ad-blocking rules like I've done for blocking the advertisements of Yahoo India & Cricinfo......


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 28, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Do you actually know why I laughed??........
> 
> You're a new member here, so probably you don't know why I laughed.
> 
> ...



Thanks



gagandeep said:


> Yeah, it can block.
> 
> Moreover, you can also create your custom Ad-blocking rules like I've done for blocking the advertisements of Yahoo India & Cricinfo......



*Thanks I had successfully done that.

*

*Thanks gagan any more good extension

**I am going to write a Review upon Firefox*


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> *Thanks I had successfully done that.*


You're welcome.....


KoolKid said:


> *Thanks gagan any more good extension*


*
*There're many.......
Foxytunes: which will let you control any Music player inside Firefox

There is already a good list provided by Log_net2 above.......

Also don't install lots & lots of Add-ons. It will make your Firefox slow. Just install only those which you need.


KoolKid said:


> *I am going to write a Review upon Firefox*


Thats good, waiting for the review and yes, do share Firefox with your friends.......


----------



## hullap (Apr 28, 2008)

KoolKid said:


> * any more good extension*


get *Tab Mix Plus
*


----------



## sreevirus (Apr 28, 2008)

Since you are new to firefox, I'd suggest you these extensions (besides Adblock Plus):

*DownThemAll *<-- this will give you a good download manager for firefox, with resume capability (If you are using a download manager like Flashget, then you should use the *flashgot *extension).
*Nuke Anything Enhanced:* This will allow you to remove any image, text or frame, that might not be blocked by Adblock.
*BBCodeXtra:* This adds items to the context menu that make your life in a forum really comfortable.
*Paste and Go 2:* This is useful when you want to copy links and paste it in the addressbar, or copy a word and look up in the search bar, just like in Opera
*Greasemonkey:* Install this extension and head over to userscripts.org and install scripts for specific sites to make your web experience a lot better. (you will find many userscripts for sites like google, orkut, amazon, etc. For example, there are scripts by which you can change the look and feel of sites like orkut and gmail)
*QuickNote:* Useful when you want to copy something like an article or a link and you don't want to save it in some file.*
Google Browser Sync:  *Really handy extension. It saves your session, bookmarks, history and even cookies on google servers and the next time you connect to the net, you will have your previous sessions restored. It almost gives you your own Firefox workspace even when you connect to the net even on other PCs. You just have to give your password. The next time you format your PC, just install GBS again and type in your password, and all your bookmarks will be restored. (BTW, if you just want to save your bookmarks online, without any other stuff, I would say that you use *Foxmarks Bookmark Synchronizer*)

Other extensions that I would recommend you to try are:
*Tab Catalog: *Gives you a preview of all the tabs
*Sage: *News reader
*Foxytunes: *Control any media player from the Firefox window
*FoxyProxy**: *(to be used with Tor) Browse through proxies in Firefox, the next time you can't access sites like Megaupload.
*PicLens: *3d image browsing on Google Image Search, Flickr, Photobucket, deviantart, etc
*NoScript: *Disables Java, javascript and other scripts and allows you to run them only on sites you want.

That's all I can say for now. You might want to check out the most popular and recommended addons on addons.mozilla.org for some more

BTW, you might also like to add a few search engines in firefox. Head over to *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:4/cat:all?sort=name or *mycroft.mozdev.org/install.html


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 28, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Since you are new to firefox, I'd suggest you these extensions (besides Adblock Plus):
> 
> *DownThemAll *<-- this will give you a good download manager for firefox, with resume capability (If you are using a download manager like Flashget, then you should use the *flashgot *extension).
> *Nuke Anything Enhanced:* This will allow you to remove any image, text or frame, that might not be blocked by Adblock.
> ...



thanks Great post


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 28, 2008)

[Offtopic]
@JGuru: Good to see you back. 
I am tech_mastermind. 

[Offtopic]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Me too. Its really good to see older members like JGuru coming back to the forum. Welcome back JGuru.


----------



## koolbluez (Apr 28, 2008)

*


			
				KoolKid said:
			
		


			I am going to write a Review upon Firefox
		
Click to expand...

*Nice... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif

Regd advantages... check this out.

My say... use it. *I never went back to IE (xcept when some banking sites and some other stupid sites asked for IE to be used) after I got my first taste of FF (Phoenix/Firebird then) somewhere in 2k2.* No flame wars... nuthin... Firefox rox... whether u like it or not... *i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/tbone92/lovefirefox2.gif

Regd some addons I use... click image below.
*img138.imageshack.us/img138/3259/capturetnkh3.png​


----------



## JGuru (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah, Good to see all my pals - Vishal, 3rd Eye, Mehul, Kalpik, Prakash, Gary & all others.


----------



## chitvan (Apr 29, 2008)

Go for Apple Safari........


----------



## krazzy (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ +1. I'm too using Safari and totally loving it. If you're more interested in just browsing instead of trying out different add-ons, then Safari is for you.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 29, 2008)

Just one word : Opera


----------



## ajaybc (Apr 30, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Just one word : Opera



Opera is great,fast and has much more features than any other browser.
But the problem is that most sites are designed to be worked on IE or firefox so compatibility issues rise and also widgets in opera are not powerful or great as the thousands of firefox addons we have.

But I still like the speed,robustness and of course the speed dial feature in Opera


----------



## karnivore (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, since this is about firefox, i hope it won't be offtopic if i ask a question here.

When i am off-line, i can't browse the web pages from history. Even when i try, File > Work Offline, it does not work. In IE, this was a great feature. Is there any way, or extension, that i can use for this purpose. Am using FF 2.013.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Nuke Anything Enhanced *

Thx for this add-on.very useful one @sri-virus


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Since you are new to firefox, I'd suggest you these extensions (besides Adblock Plus):
> 
> *DownThemAll *<-- this will give you a good download manager for firefox, with resume capability (If you are using a download manager like Flashget, then you should use the *flashgot *extension).
> *Nuke Anything Enhanced:* This will allow you to remove any image, text or frame, that might not be blocked by Adblock.
> ...



Thanks for the list



koolbluez said:


> *
> *Nice... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21.gif
> 
> Regd advantages... check this out.
> ...



Thanks for the screenshot


*i110.photobucket.com/albums/n91/tbone92/lovefirefox2.gif



Pathik said:


> Just one word : Opera



Donot go offtopic from this thread.
There is a Browser War Thread for ur fighting.


----------



## sreevirus (May 1, 2008)

karnivore said:


> Ok, since this is about firefox, i hope it won't be offtopic if i ask a question here.
> 
> When i am off-line, i can't browse the web pages from history. Even when i try, File > Work Offline, it does not work. In IE, this was a great feature. Is there any way, or extension, that i can use for this purpose. Am using FF 2.013.


I don't know if this works properly, but you could try the Work Offline extension (although I have a hunch that it just adds a UI for the Work offline option in the FF statusbar; but you could try it anyway).

I searched a bit, and came up with these, which you might be interested in:
*www.mm3tools.com/MM3-WebAssistant-Proxy-Offline-Browser.html
*amb.vis.ne.jp/mozilla/scrapbook/

I think koolbluez here uses the ScrapBook extension. Maybe he can give you more info on that.

-----

@ praka123, you're welcome. 



			
				KoolKid said:
			
		

> Donot go offtopic from this thread.
> There is a Browser War Thread for ur fighting.


Ahh.. Its just great to see a new guy on the forum like this.


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

i use ff too but the only plugin I use is adblock+ any thing other than that gives me a memory leak, I use Sage sometimes but using sage too takes my ff resources to 100k+ damn it is 107 right now


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

Using FF3 B5 Now, it has a very low memory footprint.


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

^heh!even Im on FF3 for a month or so.  much happier.esp I like the search feature in address bar,where you type the keyword which lists the sites which have that-for eg:"linux" 

with 7 tabs open,firefox3 uses 62MB


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 1, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> @*Kookkid*
> Ahh.. Its just great to see a new guy on the forum like this.



Thanks


----------



## iMav (May 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^heh!even Im on FF3 for a month or so.  much happier.esp I like the search feature in address bar,where you type the keyword which lists the sites which have that-for eg:"linux"
> 
> with 7 tabs open,firefox3 uses 62MB


ihave it but i want to use sage and it's not compatible with 3  so i am stuck on 2, if only ie 8 had sorted out it's issues


----------



## gary4gar (May 1, 2008)

iMav said:


> ihave it but i want to use sage and it's not compatible with 3  so i am stuck on 2, if only ie 8 had sorted out it's issues


Well, FF 3 isn't officially released. so Devs are not taking pain of making their extensions compitable. The problem would be sorted out soon


----------



## Ecko (May 1, 2008)

We'll what do u mean whan u say"Leaving IE"
U cannot leave it
It will be there always 
We'll a suggestion for you 
Just Install ie7pro
*www.ie7pro.com/

U can try Bettercache (if u have limited connection)
Brief( If u are feeds addict)
Greasemonkey (for extra features on pages using scripts )
Flashgot (if u use DAP or Flashget)
ImgLikeOpera (If you have limited conn & wanna disable images & make page load faster)
Last one I use is Mr Tech Local Install (TO add incompatible addons & tweak firefox)

Me using all my extensions on FF3 
For past 3 months
Few of them give very minor issues
Rest work like heaven & FF3 is really quick 
Anybody wanna know how ??


----------



## karnivore (May 1, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> I don't know if this works properly, but you could try the Work Offline extension (although I have a hunch that it just adds a UI for the Work offline option in the FF statusbar; but you could try it anyway).
> 
> I searched a bit, and came up with these, which you might be interested in:
> *www.mm3tools.com/MM3-WebAssistant-Proxy-Offline-Browser.html
> ...



Thank you for taking interest in my query, and more so for searching on my behalf. I really appreciate that. I am currently touring, so once i get back home, i will definitely check out the extensions and the sites.

EDIT: Just could not resist temptation, so checked out ScrapBook, and it is AWESOME. It is more than i am looking for. Once again, thanks a trillion


----------

